# Wer kennt Ina Be?



## Promachos (23. November 2012)

Hallo!

Aus gegebenem Anlass (siehe aktueller Blinker S. 84ff. und den Thread über BB alias "blonde Babs") die Frage, ob jemand das Mädchen kennt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Dazu müsste man den BLINKER lesen... geht ja gaaanich!


----------



## Promachos (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Hat sich erledigt|rolleyes
http://www.blinker.de/fishing-ladies/detail.php?objectID=8373&class=127&thema=#

THREAD BITTE SCHLIESSEN!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pippa (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Eine Frage hab ich noch zum Barschbild auf der Seite.



Promachos schrieb:


> http://www.blinker.de/fishing-ladies/detail.php?objectID=8373&class=127&thema=#



Ist der Barsch 78cm lang, ist Ina "nur" 1,05 groß oder hat sie einen Wilde-Fangbild-Kurs belegt?


----------



## siloaffe (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch zum Barschbild auf der Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist der Barsch 78cm lang, ist Ina "nur" 1,05 groß oder hat sie einen Wilde-Fangbild-Kurs belegt?




DAS ist eine berechtigte Frage! 
Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt (wenns denn eine gibt)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Sieht doch stark nach Wilde aus, ist mir auch direkt ins Auge gesprungen. Sehr unschön solch unproportionalen Fotos.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Dieses Fangbild wurde eindeutig ge-veit-elt!


----------



## zorra (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

...dann schaut mal bei Raubfischfänge 2012 seite 188 die Zander aus Schweden..und in der Elbe hat die auch feine Fische gefangen mit guten Fotos....nur kein Neid.
gr.zorra


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Fangbild wurde eindeutig ge-veit-elt!



Falsch!

Bei dem Fisch handelt es sich um einen ungewöhnlich gefärbten, ausgewachsenen Nilbarsch! Die Frau ist nicht klein, nur ungewöhnlich stark.

|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Anmerkung meinersteits:

Beim Veiteln eines Fisches wird er nur extrem überstreckt vorgezeigt. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Dieteln eines Fisches.


----------



## Veit (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch zum Barschbild auf der Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist der Barsch 78cm lang, ist Ina "nur" 1,05 groß oder hat sie einen Wilde-Fangbild-Kurs belegt?



Und ob! Das Foto hat der "Lehrer" selbst geschossen. |supergri

Davon abgesehen, ist sie tatsächlich eher klein und zierlich, dafür aber eine ziemlich gute Anglerin, die mit Fachwissen überzeugt, anstatt andere "Faktoren" übertrieben zu präsentieren. Davon konnte ich mich bei mehreren Angeltagen mit ihr überzeugen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Ist es nun ein ungewöhnlich gefärbter Nilbarsch, oder nicht?


----------



## Andal (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Vergleiche selbst:

Lates niloticus


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vergleiche selbst:
> 
> Lates niloticus


 


Gibts in Norge nicht auch einen "Ironie Button"?


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vergleiche selbst:
> 
> Lates niloticus



|kopfkrat

Wo du schon am erklären bist. Was ist denn "Dieteln"?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Sag bloß du hast es noch nicht mitbekommen ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast es noch nicht mitbekommen ...


 

Wirst lachen, ich auch nicht.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast es noch nicht mitbekommen ...



Sry, da ist wohl unglaublicherweise etwas aus der "Szene" an mir vorbeigegangen. 

Kommt nicht wieder vor. Von nun an werde ich versuchen alles, was über irgendwelche "pros" geschrieben wird zu lesen...

man man man

btw: Danke Andal für die PM!


----------



## Slick (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

dieteln veiteln was kommt als nächstes? 

mal sehen was der Rest des Jahres noch bringt.|supergri


----------



## Micha85 (24. November 2012)

Es gibt bestimmt noch jede Menge 'andale.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Fangbild wurde eindeutig *ge-veit-elt*!




Köstlich - muss man sich merken |supergri

Rheinspezie

P.S: Ina Be - bitte nimm´ me - hehe.


----------



## Allround Angla (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

.....da war camotackle wohl schneller als zebco :q


----------



## Breamhunter (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Slick schrieb:


> dieteln veiteln was kommt als nächstes?



Isaiaschen |uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Veiteln kann man jetzt auch auf dem Sofa, wie das Bild zeigt. Die passende App heißt Fat Fish.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> IsaiaRschen |uhoh:


 
:q

Rheinspezie


----------



## schomi (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

ich kenne Ina Be nicht.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe heißen die Angler, die veiteln und dieteln Isaiaschen oder Isaiisten


----------



## archie01 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt noch jede Menge 'andale.



Hallo
Damit müssen wir wohl rechnen , schließlich ist der als Guide  ja jetzt auch ein "Pro" :vik:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Andal (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Obacht. Ich bin weder Guide, noch will ich jemals ein Pro sein!


----------



## archie01 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Obacht. Ich bin weder Guide, noch will ich jemals ein Pro sein!



Hallo Andal 
Dann hab ich hier wohl etwas falsch interpretiert , aber was machste denn sonst dort im hohen Norden ?|bigeyes

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Andal (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

Ich hab mich in der Saison um die Gäste, die Boote, den Sprit und solche Kinkerlitzchen gekümmert und war viel beim Fischen und jetzt ist Winter. 

Wenn es gewünscht war, dann bin ich natürlich auch mit Leuten rausgefahren. Alle Gäste sind keine alten Hasen. Aber ich mag den Ausdruck Guide für meine Person nicht gerne. Ist halt so.


----------



## Lucius (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Anmerkung meinersteits:
> 
> Beim Veiteln eines Fisches wird er nur extrem überstreckt vorgezeigt. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Dieteln eines Fisches.




Na ein Glück haben wir keinen "Profi" der Vogel heisst......#h


----------



## archie01 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mich in der Saison um die Gäste, die Boote, den Sprit und solche Kinkerlitzchen gekümmert und war viel beim Fischen und jetzt ist Winter.
> 
> Wenn es gewünscht war, dann bin ich natürlich auch mit Leuten rausgefahren. Alle Gäste sind keine alten Hasen. Aber ich mag den Ausdruck Guide für meine Person nicht gerne. Ist halt so.



Hallo Andal
Also doch Guide |wavey: , sei doch froh  , ich denke 90% der AB User würden deinen Job gerne selbst machen....
Aber damit bist du Profi , auch wenn du keine Berichte im Blinker schreibst.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



> auch wenn du keine Berichte im Blinker schreibst.....



Da gabs schonmal nen Artikel von Andal... ist schon einige Jahre her, ging um Englische Ausdrücke, glaub ich, oder Andal?


----------



## Toxic110 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

sieht mir sehr stark nach Bordie "buxte"´s freundin aus.

da hat veit wohl nen auftrag bekommen fischende frauen zu suchen |uhoh:


----------



## zorra (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*



Toxic110 schrieb:


> sieht mir sehr stark nach Bordie "buxte"´s freundin aus.
> 
> da hat veit wohl nen auftrag bekommen fischende frauen zu suchen |uhoh:


...ja ist sie ...die ist jetzt wohl Prostafer bei Camo-Tackel..da hat jede Tackelmarke 10Stck.von.
gr.zorra


----------



## Andal (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Ina Be?*

@ archie01:

Gästebetreuer. Nicht Guide!



@ Franz:

Stimmt. Diese Glosse sollte dann auch das einzige Gastspiel bleiben. Ich habe noch weitere Themen angeboten, die dann aber angeblich nicht passten. Zwei davon wurden dann Monate später rein zufällig von einem Redakteur selbst aufgegriffen. Das muss man sich dann nicht mehr antun.


----------

